# Just got here



## tquinta12 (Jul 2, 2011)

hey everyone ive been looking through the forums for a couple days now and finally decided to join. I just got here from Cali and from what ive heard bout fishing down here its totally different. I picked up a rod and real (aries as70/as15-30) with 25lb mono and a couple pre made rigs for pompano and kings. im not sure where to go or what bait to use. Im think i can take a bus from corry to pcola pier. what species is in right now where to go. what bait, what gear do i need stuff like that would be great. Thanks!!!!


----------



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

The kings have been running pretty strong in the morning from daylight till about 9 am then they shut down at the beach pier. Also there have been plenty of spanish mackerel which you can catch on a gotcha lure, my favorite is gold body with green head, attached to a 10 inch wire leader. Also sharks, if you like to catch them, just get a 3ft to 7ft wire leader depending on what size shark your after with about a 7/0 hook and for bait dead mullet, cant beat it!! hope this helps


----------

